# SIMULATED STEEL BOX CARS ?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I've finally got most if not all my trains back home from storage and while I've collected mostly hoppers and know them pretty well.

But SIMULATED STEEL BOX CARS?

I have purchased two of these USAT "simulated steel box cars".

I also had purchased a B&O AML box car.

I noticed how much bigger the AML box that the box car was in.

It was like a 1/3rd bigger.

So I pulled the AML and the two USAT simulated steel box cars out of there boxes.

The AML car looks huge compared to the two USAT cars. 17 inch long

In looking at the two USAT box cars, they look to be the same size as the USA RO wooden box cars I have. 14 5/8 inch long

I have two Aristo Craft Box cars somewhere in all the boxes and I believe they are approximately the same size as the AML.

I was looing for 40 foot box cars from the late 40s to mid 60s era.

I don't think 14 5/8 inch works out to 40 feet.

So what is USAT meaning by simulated steel box cars.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy 

I looked at the photos on the USAT site. What an odd choice of words. In the real world they would be called "rebuilt" box cars, or "steel sheathed" box cars. Clearly, USAT took the original wood box car that was a clone of the original LGB, replaced the ends with "stamped steel" and the sides with "riveted steel panels". On prototype cars this resulted in steel cars that were sometimes shorter in length, and had much lower inside height. One interesting thing is that they have at least two or three door variations. The plug door is not even close to correct. 

These cars would be approximately correct for periods in the time frame of 1915 to 1940 with archbar or Andrews trucks. Remember these cars are based on models that are approximately 1:22.5 NG. 

The AML car is a 1:29 model of a Pullman Standard PS-1 box car that has an inside height of 10 ft 6 in rather than a rebuilt wooden car with an inside height of 8 ft 3in to 8 ft 6 in. 

As to length, 17 inches is 41 ft in 1:29, almost exactly correct for the box cars on the 1940-60 period. 14.625 in is just over 35 ft in 1:29, an acceptable representation of a 36 ft rebuilt car. 

Just go with it


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Early on USAt made "steel" box cars that were the same dimensions as their wooden ones. The wooden ones are 1:24 in size, but nothing existed for a "steel" prototype in that size. Then they came out with their ultimate series, which is 1:29.

Your "steel" cars are very close to 1:32 in length but off slightly in height and width.


Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim and Chuck 

I guess I'm going to have to make sure of what I'm bidding on in the future.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy:

These cars are short, sort of, but at the head of a coal train with hoppers that are also short and long, no one will notice. Especially if you mix them in with other cars of different heights and lengths, such as flats, gondolas, hoppers and tanks. I have used it as a head end car with a string of USAt streamliners pulled by the mallet. It is just there, as long as it isn't coupled to real 40 foot box cars, I think that you'll be OK.


I use one as a battery car for my mallet and DM&IR ore train.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I'm not going to get rid of them. Just going to try not to buy anymore. 

Your Mallet and the B&O box car look great Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is interested the car data, on the side, on one of the early USA cars in questions says that it is 40'.

Chuck


----------

